# 1980 1132 attachments



## Michael Debella (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello,
I just picked up a running 1980 1132 for 50.00. It needs a belt for the auger because it was worn, cracked and loose. While researching the part number it listed some attachments that seemed intriguing. One was the plow attachment that looks like it uses the four bolts that removes the entire front end and the plow then bolts on in its place. Has anyone ever seen this attachment? I tried searching using the part number from the toro site but find nothing about it. I would like to try and find some of the attachments like the light kit etc. we used to get a lot of snow in northeast Illinois but it has been much less in recent years and thought the plow attachment would be nice for slush and getting only a couple inches or less of snow.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Michael, welcome to *SBF!!* toro had attachements for many of their snowblowers back in the day, there is a plow and light kit for thee little 521 but it seems like those attachments were not big sellers


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Gravely Convertible with attachments, snowblower, angled plow blade aka curved dozer blade, broom, others. I've used them all for snow and hated them all except the blower. My Gravely weighs 500 lbs, has chains, and the plow pushed it sideways if I remember correctly, it's been 35 yrs since I used the plow blade. Plus it hit all the cracks and had to adjust the skid plates up, then it left snow. Forget bout it!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Those attachments are NLA. can't say how many were ever sold I guess just keep checking C-list to see if anything pops up. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------

